# OT: Philadelphia Eagles



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Three. Three chances, three times fell short, three hope destroying interceptions that resulted in a tumultuous offseasons. Then came the day when everything changed, a day shy of an arbitrator's ruling a trade broke through between the Ravens, Eagles, and 49ers where the Eagles landed Terrell Owens the Midnight Green adorned Moses who was destined to finally lead the Eagles to the promised land. And TO was doing a great job of making the prophecy come true as the Eagles broke out to a 12-1 record a game shy of clinching home field advantage. And then... *it* happened.

Owens against the rival Cowboys caught the ball on a crossing pattern, and as he was charging down the field the hand of Dallas safety Roy Williams grasped onto the back of Owens' shoulder pads and as he brought Owens down to the ground TO suffered an injury that has him out until the Super Bowl, if the Eagles are still around.

With the absense of Owens, a ragtag group of receivers are forced into a position where they have to step up and make help the team get over the hump. Todd Pinkston, known for his fear of getting hit, Freddie Mitchell, fan favorite known for his bravado and assortment of nicknames as well as making the first down, and two second year players Greg Lewis and the enigmatic Billy McMullen. Eagles offensive MVP, Donovan McNabb has another year's worth of pressure on his shoulders where he holds the expectations of a city starved for a championship, but this year he's not alone by his side is Eagles tailback Brian Westbrook who missed all of last season with a biceps tear.

Overlooked amongst all this, is the Eagles defense which is returning two defensive linemen in Hollis Thomas and Derrick Burgess, and is a unit that will have all the season opener starters available to play. And two of the Eagles more unheralded free agency signings linebackers Dhani Jones and Jeremiah Trotter are huge reasons as to why the run defense is much improved in the second half of the season. What makes the defense better than last season is a fast ball off the edge known as the Freak, who has been used in various ways by Jim Johnson, Jevon Kearse makes everyone on the defense better.

Behind everyone else on the defense is a group that was figured to be the units weakness but instead emerged as a strength, three of four of the starters in the defensive secondary are Pro Bowls, one half of the unit are All Pro players. With their first full year of starting, Lito Sheppard and Sheldon Brown have thrived, Michael Lewis has emerged as one of the best young safeties in the league, and Brian Dawkins has shown why he's the best in the business.

The question that has a lot of fans scared is, whether or not this team is good enough to escape the NFC playoffs and finally break curfew and make it to the big dance before the clock strikes twelve. 

There's doubt, there's detractors, but there's also hope, hope that this is finally the year that the City of Brotherly Love's most beloved team finally gets it done. And after three whole weeks without the starters, the Eagles have a chance to prove they are capable on January 16th with the world watching in the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice lil mini editorial PP.

Too bad, im not an Eagles fan. For them to have any chance of succeding in these playoffs McNabb has to run a little bit more


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: Philadelphia Eagles*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Thats a nice lil mini editorial PP.
> 
> Too bad, im not an Eagles fan. For them to have any chance of succeding in these playoffs McNabb has to run a little bit more


Thanks.

And McNabb running is something that everyone but that blowhard Howard Eskin will admit to the Eagles needing. It'll open up everything else, especially things for Westbrook.. because the defense can't spy both of them.

Now if they could get someone to make plays in the receiving core.

For those who aren't aware.. Five Eagles were named Pro Bowl starters:

Donovan McNabb, Terrell Owens, Lito Sheppard, Michael Lewis, and Brian Dawkins.

And next week at Lincoln Financial Field the Eagles will host Daunte Culpepper, and the Minnesota Vikings a rematch from an early September matchup.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Honestly i am worried that the Vikings beat the pack so handley, they might come out thinking we dont need to try that hard, we alredy beat the packers and besides the eagles dont have TO, but if they come out like they did then they have a chance of winning should be fun though


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is gonna be a good one. Ofcourse if TO were to play, I would pick Philly no doubt, but since he's not coming back for awhile, I think Minny might actually have a good shot at this one. They're confidence is sky high after that win at Green Bay, so this one should be really exciting to say the least.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The best thing about this game is, no one knows what the Eagles have to offer on offense. I have a feeling that they'll slowly march the ball down the field eating up clock, allowing Freddie Mitchell and LJ Smith to work in the middle of the field. With the Vikings slow linebackers the Eagles can try to isolate Westbrook against Claiborne, or even if they try to put Willie Offord or Brian Russell on him, it's a matchup that Westbrook can win.

I'm sure we'll see a lot more running from the Eagles, the defense is playing a lot better, but now the offense needs to keep them fresh and off the field. And please Jim Johnson keep Keith Adams off the field for the most part on defense.

The big question I have here, is how Pinkston will respond to facing off against Antoine Winfield. The Eagles don't need him to be TO, but they need him to be a consistent option who won't shy away from contact, and will be able to get off the jam at the line.

Oh, and big news here.. Brian Westbrook is going to be returning punts in the postseason.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

And Moss is still a bit gimpy with that leg  not good news


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Right now this team really doesnt need moss. Burelson, robinson, cambell, wiggins are goin to do a good job in this one. Once again moss will be a decoid and once they start to forget about him, they will launch it to him. 

I dont see how the vikes arent favorites. If you can win in the frozen tundra, then you can win in philly. Althoguh they are 2 diffrent teams, I would much rather see mcnabb in the playoffs than see favre.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

When I was at the game on Monday night, Byron Leftwich was in the audience about seven or eight rows in front of me. 

He got more of an ovation than the entire Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> Right now this team really doesnt need moss. Burelson, robinson, cambell, wiggins are goin to do a good job in this one. Once again moss will be a decoid and once they start to forget about him, they will launch it to him.
> 
> I dont see how the vikes arent favorites. If you can win in the frozen tundra, then you can win in philly. Althoguh they are 2 diffrent teams, I would much rather see mcnabb in the playoffs than see favre.


What has Marcus Robinson done since his game winning catch in overtime against the Texans? Basically nothing, I'll agree that Nate Burelson has become a player this year but they still have to go against the best secondary in football on Sunday. The Eagles used the perfect gameplan against Minnesota in Week Two, to stop Randy and the Vikes receivers play the Cover 2, don't let Randy get deeper than the corners and tackle.

Jermaine Wiggins isn't a playmaker he's more of a move the chains type of guy, and with Mark Simoneau out (who had trouble defending him) I think the Eagles will have no trouble with Dhani Jones or Nate Wayne defending him. What people are missing out in this game is that the Eagles have the best defense left in the NFC Playoffs, and they have a healthy front seven (aside from the injury to Simoneau).

Winning in Lambeau Vs a team with no defense is a lot different than playing against a team in Philly with an upper echelon defense. The Vikings won't get anything easy. If they win, they were the better team, but I have a hard time seeing it happening.

Brian Westbrook, Freddie Mitchell, LJ Smith, and Chad Lewis will find some openings over the middle and underneath against the Vikings linebacking core. If Westbrook is split out wide (he'll be decoyed too) a CB will have to cover him, moving another player into a matchup against a slower linebacker. If Chris Claiborne is forced against LJ Smith watchout, LJ could have a big game.

I think it's amazing how much the Eagles are being overlooked in this game, I guess that's what happens when you basically put your starters on ice in the last two weeks.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> Right now this team really doesnt need moss. Burelson, robinson, cambell, wiggins are goin to do a good job in this one. Once again moss will be a decoid and once they start to forget about him, they will launch it to him.
> 
> I dont see how the vikes arent favorites. If you can win in the frozen tundra, then you can win in philly. Althoguh they are 2 diffrent teams, I would much rather see mcnabb in the playoffs than see favre.


8-8 team vs 13-3 team. Simple fact of the matter the Vikings defense stinks. Give me a legit reason where they are better than the Eagles. They are not a better team Period.

I mean didnt Minnesota play the same teams the Ealges did


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sheefo13 this thread is waiting to hear from you:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I guess being super bowl bound isnt good enough


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I guess being super bowl bound isnt good enough


Definitely not.

Two teams go every year, only one is remembered for ever, and that's the one with the Lombardi Trophy at the end. So many great players played in the game and came out empty handed (Fran Tarkenton, Dan Marino) so it's never good enough just to make it.

This was an amazing game, I was there and the enviornment was crazy and it was almost like the fans willed the Eagles to the win. They were the better team, had a better defense, a better offense, and a better special teams and it showed. It was too cold though, I'll remember it forever, but man.. my feet are still thawing out.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Definitely not.
> ...


I know you probably hopped on 95 or 76 to go back home but if you rode down Broad Street, the people were going wild


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

They gotta take down the Patriots to make the dream a reality. I'm pulling for them in this game for downright hate of New England. What are the experts saying on TO's chance of playing?


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

im really happy that the eagles won that game and they deserve finally make the superbowl final and they only have to win one more game but its difficult since they are a strong team that won last champs .im not a philly native and i never was in the states but im a fan of every philly team so i hope they can beet the patriots.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I know you probably hopped on 95 or 76 to go back home but if you rode down Broad Street, the people were going wild


Yeah, idiots. 

It wasn't as bad as other places but still, it's dissapointing since everyone else gooing towards the parking lots were well behaved.

So many people were worried (and scared) about the snow fall that 95 going down was absolutely clear, and so many people used public transportation that going back it was pretty clear as well.

I never bother with 76, taking that back is asking for a three hour drive.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally!! We're in the SUPERBOWL!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, idiots.
> ...


LMAO. I was down there laughing like no tomorrow at how ridiculous some of these people were acting. These guys I dont know if you saw and had falcons or bust all around they're car. They had gotten caught at a light at broad and Passyunk and the Vagrants because thats what they were acting like started shaking their car like no tomorrow. IT was funny but unneccesary


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> LMAO. I was down there laughing like no tomorrow at how ridiculous some of these people were acting. These guys I dont know if you saw and had falcons or bust all around they're car. They had gotten caught at a light at broad and Passyunk and the Vagrants because thats what they were acting like started shaking their car like no tomorrow. IT was funny but unneccesary


What makes that even more funny, is that the Falcons fans were probably from right inside the city. :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> What makes that even more funny, is that the Falcons fans were probably from right inside the city. :laugh:


you probably right


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA - Tight end Jeff Thomason is going to the Super Bowl with the Philadelphia Eagles after being out of the NFL the last two seasons.
> 
> Thomason signed with the Eagles on Tuesday to replace tight end Chad Lewis, who scored two touchdowns but also injured his foot in Philadelphia's 27-10 victory over Atlanta in the NFC championship game.
> 
> ...


LINK

The welcome back tour continues, it'll be interesting to see what kind of shape Thomason is in. He won't be used much, but he'll definitely help in blocking. Has good hands, but I feel that all the athleticism he had is definitely gone.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Every year in the Super Bowl, there is a player under the radar who steps up huge. It's not that he wasn't a playmaker all year long, but he goes mostly unnoticed by the mainstream media and the general fans of the NFL.

My two picks for players to make a huge impact on this game?

Dhani Jones and Todd Pinkston.

While not as talented as last year's starting SAM backer Carlos Emmons, Dhani Jones is thriving in Jim Johnson's attacking/downhill scheme. Extremely smart, and perhaps better known for his custom made bow-ties than his play on the field Dhani will be huge in the Eagles attempt of stopping Corey Dillon.

Todd Pinkston, is notorious, while Freddie Mitchell gets all the fame within City limits for his colorful character and bravado, Todd is attacked for his seemingly timid approach to interviews and going over the middle. Todd has a cloud hanging over his head named Ricky Manning Jr. and the people in Philly remember the mugging last season. Todd benefits from facing a pair of CBs who aren't as good as Manning, and after improving getting off the jam Todd can have some success especially if matched up with Randall Gay. While Todd excels at running deep patterns, he's an accomplished route runner who would cause someone with suspect hips like Gay a lot of trouble.

The Eagles are really considering using Brian Westbrook in some punt return situations, which will give the Eagles a gamebreaking threat in the return game. While the Pats have a great coverage unit.. they have a horrible punter in Josh Miller who in the Patriots last loss kicked a line drive punt that Wes Welker returned 73 yards for a touchdown.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 



> Doctor tells Owens not to play in Super Bowl; But T.O. tells doctor he intends to play
> 
> By BOB BROOKOVER
> 
> ...


-Petey


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*maybe.*

helluva effort by TO. next year guys.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: maybe.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> helluva effort by TO. next year guys.


TO solidified his position in the HOF once he retires from his performance in this game alone (could you imagine how he would've played if he was completely healthy?  ).

Next year it is, even though I hate thinking that way, that's all there is right now. Looking forward to the draft, should be fun since I'll be going.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: maybe.*



> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> TO solidified his position in the HOF once he retires from his performance in this game alone (could you imagine how he would've played if he was completely healthy?  ).


to > moss. well maybe that is debatable, but if i was a GM i would take TO with no hesitations, ifs, ands and asses. imagine next year after mcnabb comes back from a strong accuracy and detail improvement offseason.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> My two picks for players to make a huge impact on this game?
> 
> Dhani Jones and Todd Pinkston.


I had one of my two picks right, Pinkston came out huge, the team missed him when he couldn't go out and play because of cramps. He would've helped a lot late in the game because he would've given the team another deep option besides Greg Lewis, TO couldn't really get deep like early in the season because of the injury, but he was fine after the catch.

Dhani Jones? To be honest, it was hard to tell he played, but in his defense the Pats went in a lot of four wides taking him completely out of the game. Smart move for the Pats, take out the Eagles best pursuiting linebackers, and then run screens when they blitz.



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> to > moss. well maybe that is debatable, but if i was a GM i would take TO with no hesitations, ifs, ands and asses. imagine next year after mcnabb comes back from a strong accuracy and detail improvement offseason.


No way would I take Moss over TO especially after this game. TO proved that what he wants more than anything else is to win. If TO can stay healthy during the season all will be great because when he's in we have a great receiving core because the rest of the receivers are supporting cast type guys. Greg Lewis will get a lot more time, and maybe Billy McMullen will be able to play and catch the ball.

I have confidence that the Eagles will be back here next year, I just hope it doesn't take four tries to win it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Pinkston is a wuss. Plain and simple. Its the super bowl. Man up, and obviously he wasnt man enough. I would feel ashamed of myself if I went and saw TO with a leg that wasnt 100% healed from being broken and I have cramps, i should just pack it and go home. I would cut him, hes worthless


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Pinkston is a wuss. Plain and simple. Its the super bowl. Man up, and obviously he wasnt man enough. I would feel ashamed of myself if I went and saw TO with a leg that wasnt 100% healed from being broken and I have cramps, i should just pack it and go home. I would cut him, hes worthless


The thing is the routes he was running in that game, he wasn't capable of doing them with cramps. I find it hard to hate on him, because he gave the team a huge boost when they needed it, you don't cut someone who comes up that big for you in a key spot in the Super Bowl.

I'm just shocked at the Eagles training staff not having the players more prepared for the heat (I know it was cold all week) but they should've had them hydrated. Kearse had cramps too, and wasn't anywhere near as effective as he could've been.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing is the routes he was running in that game, he wasn't capable of doing them with cramps. I find it hard to hate on him, because he gave the team a huge boost when they needed it, you don't cut someone who comes up that big for you in a key spot in the Super Bowl.
> ...


Kearse stayed out there Pinkston didnt. He had the one catch for 40 yards and 3 more for 42. Good game for him i guess. It doesnt the negate the fact that hes plain and simple not a soldier. And unfortunatley I have come to the conclusion that McNabb is too arrogant to be a Superbowl winner. The thing is all great quarterbacks motivate they're team. He sulks, he mopes, he looks like he doesnt care. The simple fact that To is barking at him on the sideline and hes acting like its not even sinking in. The pocket was collapsing on him but noooo *"I'm not a SCRAMBLING QB"*. Get over yourself.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Philly. Heres an article validating my point for Todd Pinkston
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=fanball-eaglespinkstonexitss&prov=fanball&type=lgns


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Kearse stayed out there Pinkston didnt. He had the one catch for 40 yards and 3 more for 42. Good game for him i guess. It doesnt the negate the fact that hes plain and simple not a soldier.


Kearse stayed out there but wasn't effective, Pinkston couldn't go vertical like he wanted. Pinkston isn't as tough as TO, but he has played with numerous injuries this season. I think he gets a bad rap for things, where the good is overlooked. I think without Pinkston making those key grabs early on, the Eagles aren't as close as they are in the end.



> And unfortunatley I have come to the conclusion that McNabb is too arrogant to be a Superbowl winner. The thing is all great quarterbacks motivate they're team. He sulks, he mopes, he looks like he doesnt care. The simple fact that To is barking at him on the sideline and hes acting like its not even sinking in. The pocket was collapsing on him but noooo *"I'm not a SCRAMBLING QB"*. Get over yourself.


This is a common complaint about Donovan, and I never see it. Donovan's the leader of the team, and when things go bad he gets frustrated but that doesn't mean he takes hope away from the rest of the team. He still goes back on the field and makes them believe there's still a chance to win.

He was put in an extremely difficult situation where he had to throw 51 passes against one of the best defensive minds in NFL history. He made mistakes, but all the pressure was on his shoulders, when he could've benefitted from some semblance of a running attack.

He didn't scramble much, and maybe he could've changed things if he did.. but the Patriots were ready just in case he decided to take off.

I won't badmouth Donovan McNabb, because he's the best QB that the Eagles have ever had, and if the Eagles can't win a Super Bowl with him, they probably never will.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Philly. Heres an article validating my point for Todd Pinkston
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=fanball-eaglespinkstonexitss&prov=fanball&type=lgns


The major difference is TO was shot up with painkillers prior to the game. They're different people, capable of different things. What TO did last night was miraculous, but I'm not going to be hard on Pinkston just because TO did something probably no other player in sports (this side of Jack Youngblood) would be capable of doing.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

The Eagles played a helluva game. For all the talk of the Pats blowing them out, the Eagles showed enough heart to make the city proud.

McNabb on the other hand...:no:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> The Eagles played a helluva game. For all the talk of the Pats blowing them out, the Eagles showed enough heart to make the city proud.
> 
> McNabb on the other hand...:no:


Watching the post game show they broke down his ratings for the first and fourth quarter his rating was in the 40's, in the second and third quarters the rating was 126 and 130. I don't know if there's a story behind that or not.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> When I was at the game on Monday night, Byron Leftwich was in the audience about seven or eight rows in front of me.
> 
> He got more of an ovation than the entire Sixers.


And by Byron Leftwich I meant Brian Westbrook.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PONTE VEDRA BEACH, Fla. - Jeremiah Trotter smiled that big grin he flashes when he knows something you don't know.
> 
> Trotter, whose one-year contract with the Eagles expires March 1, was talking about that impending free agency, when he grinned the grin.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Philly, what happened to that picture of FredEx, he delivers? Oh, that's right, he didn't!   :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Hey Philly, what happened to that picture of FredEx, he delivers? Oh, that's right, he didn't!   :laugh:


Hey he delivered a punishing blow in an illegal pick play.  What can I say... FredEx was closed on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------

